# Escambia 2/10/13



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Went out this morning wind about 10-15 knots with gust 15-20. Killed the BASS on spinner baits my partner and I caught 42 BASS from little dinks to 2lb, then the trolling batteries to a dump.Time to buy new batteries they are 3 yrs old.

All in All good day


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

What was the water temps? Was the water low?


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Water was kinda high with no high tide today and the temp was bouncing around 58-60.Real strong current all day with lots of wind.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

were you up the river or in the grass? Caught a few trout Sat late ...small


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

stayed below the bridge from the swamp house


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks glad u had a great day


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

wow! awesome.. i need to hit escambia more than i do. way to go


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow. That is incredible! Were they picky with colors?

Thanks!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

typical colors just kept switching


----------

